# Shrewd Nomad 35mm or 42mm?



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

42 mm for the simple reason that you can buy the step downs to make it smaller if you want but if you buy the small one you can't make it bigger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've always shot the bigger one because of more FOV. Don't know why anyone would like the smaller one, but they do. Tagged for responses.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

I have 2 35s I have shot x41s forever but when I went to the shrewd scopes I decided to try a smaller one. I have no problem in any light on the 3d course 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Heck, I'm using the 29mm Shrewd scope for 3D. I don't know why anyone would use anything bigger than what is absolutely necessary. I have a short draw but I have a 9" bar on my Shibuya and it's extended out a good 7 inches. The 35 mm size should be plenty big for the vast majority of archers. If you have a real long draw then a bigger scope may be best as it will appear smaller because of the distance away from the peep.

We are not shooting at moving targets or targets that hide and we certainly don't have to make quick shots before they disappear. We certainly don't use our scopes searching for game. Because of that I see no purpose to a large FOV and I definitely don't want any more weight sitting on the end of my sight than is absolutely necessary. Less weight on the sight means I can choose to put more weight where I want it. The Shrewd 35 and 42 mm scopes are definitely NOT light weights. I expect the 29 mm weighs more than many brands of scopes that are bigger in diameter.

If you _must _use a larger peep aperture the larger scopes may be a better fit.

A smaller scope is lighter in weight and fits a smaller aperture. Shrewd makes a real light weight scope called the Essential for those that really want to keep it simple and light.


----------



## bowhunter247365 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a 35mm with a 2 step


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

29 mm here....how much more do you need to see?

I can still see most of all the animal at normal 3D distances with 4x lens.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Does using a smaller scope with a smaller peep aid in accuracy? Is it easier to center the two?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I like my 42mm gives me a lil more field of view I do run front and rear sunshades most of the time without step downs


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

3dbowmaster said:


> Does using a smaller scope with a smaller peep aid in accuracy? Is it easier to center the two?


Generally speaking it can increase accuracy. Basically there is less room for alignment error of your eye to peep to scope housing. A smaller aperture helps sharpen the pin for me.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm a firm believer that a larger peep lets in more light for darker area targets. A bigger circle is going to be more accurate to center (pure physics), but, a smaller peep will clear up a lense and pin. There is trade offs. JMO.


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

Kstigall said:


> Heck, I'm using the 29mm Shrewd scope for 3D. I don't know why anyone would use anything bigger than what is absolutely necessary. I have a short draw but I have a 9" bar on my Shibuya and it's extended out a good 7 inches. The 35 mm size should be plenty big for the vast majority of archers. If you have a real long draw then a bigger scope may be best as it will appear smaller because of the distance away from the peep.
> 
> We are not shooting at moving targets or targets that hide and we certainly don't have to make quick shots before they disappear. We certainly don't use our scopes searching for game. Because of that I see no purpose to a large FOV and I definitely don't want any more weight sitting on the end of my sight than is absolutely necessary. Less weight on the sight means I can choose to put more weight where I want it. The Shrewd 35 and 42 mm scopes are definitely NOT light weights. I expect the 29 mm weighs more than many brands of scopes that are bigger in diameter.
> 
> ...


Kent, what would suggestion be on scope size for someone with a 30.75" draw? I like the looks of a 35mm but intrigued by your comment of longer draw length potentially wanting a larger scope. Thanks.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

derwet said:


> Kent, what would suggestion be on scope size for someone with a 30.75" draw? I like the looks of a 35mm but intrigued by your comment of longer draw length potentially wanting a larger scope. Thanks.


This type of thing is very subjective, heavily influenced by what you are familiar with using and also dependent on your expectations and experiences. In other words, anything I say should be considered a "general" idea. With that said......

Since you are asking me I am assuming you don't have large amount of experience with using scopes. I expect if you get a 42 mm scope you will be perfectly happy with it. However, you may like the 35mm better for stuff like spot shooting. Many talented and skilled archers use the smaller scope for indoor spots while others find their bigger 3D scopes better for spots. The Shrewd 35mm and 42mm scopes use the same _Shrewd _lens so if you get one scope size and then want to try the other you do not have to buy more lenses. 

I have a new 35mm scope that I haven't yet tried but I have only a small amount of confidence that it will work for me. This year 3D targets seem much darker than last year. I bought the 35mm hoping that along with a bigger aperture I'd see more detail. But I'm fairly certain with a bigger aperture the pin will blur and star burst so much I won't be able to see more detail and I won't be able to aim as precisely as I can. So the 35mm sits and I use the 29mm.

If you can only get one scope with your draw length I'd get the 42mm for 3D...............and then I'd get a 35mm to try out! If you have the scope closer to your bow the 35mm may be best.


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Kent! I've read many of your posts over the last couple of years and put quite a bit of value in your words. With that said, I have a 42mm scope on the way. I think my son will end up with the 29mm I already had.


----------

